# Stage as Scene Shop Tips



## Ech725 (Dec 10, 2013)

So I work for a university without a scene shop. The stage/auditorium functions as the shop during builds. I wanted to know if anyone is in the same situation or has had the same situation. If so, I'd love to hear any tips.

While it is frustrating not having a shop, it is what it is. 

I keep all the tools in portable, lockable tool storage. All my bigger tools (Table saw, chop saw) have portable stands. Luckily, I can keep most things hidden in the wings. 

Any other tips for storage, efficiency, dust collection, etc?


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess my first thought is that you should make a cut list and do as much as you can with the chop saw and table saw outside. Hopefully your in a nice part of California. Also, if you can, fly out your legs and travelers during the build you can save the curtains from collecting sawdust. 

If the weather permits and you have a clear path from the stage to the outdoors, build as much as you can outside and then move it in. Not always practical, but if it is, do it. Also, make sure your crew is aware that drill bits and screws may come out the other side of the material. I have caught students drilling their pilot holes through the piece and into the stage floor or accidentally screwing the set piece to the floor. It seems obvious, but apparently it is easy to forget.


----------



## RickR (Dec 10, 2013)

Shipping container storage boxes can be wonderful. A couple of groups I know use them to keep materials and large tools off stage.

Increase your budget for stage floor painting and repair. Although a bucket of wood putty can be pretty inexpensive.


----------



## zmb (Dec 10, 2013)

Do you're painting outside. But if you've already painted something inside, it would be likely that some paint ended up somewhere it didn't belong and require repainting some of the stage.

Find your favorite brand of cordless tools and build up a battery inventory for them. There's a group that I've worked with where everyone agreed to Makita.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 10, 2013)

Get a big magnet on rollers if you don't have one. No matter how hard you try screws and nails will always get away from you.


----------



## Ech725 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wish I had better access to the outside. I've worked at other shops-even a barn once- where I use the outdoors a lot. Great tips. 

I try to always get the soft goods out of the way of dust. 

RickR-I'm not sure I know what kind of shipping container boxes your talking about? Are they huge?

Techieman33-Definitely getting that big magnet. Had one in grad school. I always seem to forget to pick one up.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 10, 2013)

He means BIG containers, like on cargo ships. It's getting more and more common to rent or buy them to use as additional space since they are dirt cheap if you are in the right areas.


----------



## NewChris (Dec 10, 2013)

At my high school, the set gets built on the stage. they do all the cutting and painting on the stage. By the end the stage is covered in sawdust and there are screws all over. It is a mess but that is how it's done. Definitely do stuff outside or even in the ahllwall would be better.


----------



## JohnD (Dec 10, 2013)

As far as big cointainers, even The Met uses them:
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/17/a...story-lives-in-a-newark-parking-lot.html?_r=0


----------



## Ech725 (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh ok the big containers. Yes I've seen those used for costume storage at different summer stock. Yeah that would be nice but don't think the university would want that hanging next the the lobby.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 11, 2013)

Ech725 said:


> Oh ok the big containers. Yes I've seen those used for costume storage at different summer stock. Yeah that would be nice but don't think the university would want that hanging next the the lobby.


All the more reason to get one. If they don't like it, they can find you some more space


----------



## Ech725 (Dec 11, 2013)

Actually the lobby is being redone (increasing in size) and the construction company has one out there so maybe I can ask them to leave it out there. The sports complex has one for storage. The theatre should get one too.


----------

